# Newbie here



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Make yourself at home. I'm sure you will find many friendly people around here with helpful advice. It's nice to meet you!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiii! Welcome to the forum:lol: I'm Shannon. Have fun and enjoy postin!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm drudging this up because I am reintroducing myself... I ended up getting most of my advice on my skinny-minny (not skinny anymore!) from my vet and since I was so busy I never did really get on here as I planned. I no longer have Merlin... he got a great new home for a girl who was a very nervous rider. But, I am getting a mare I leased out back, so I thought I'd come here to ask some questions regarding possibly breeding her.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome...from one Virginian to another. The people here are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

You are not far from me, charlicata... I am in Louisa County.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

